# Postseason ghosts start to haunt Mavs



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> LOS ANGELES -- There was a playoff feel in the air at Staples Center on Thursday night. It certainly had all the markings of a Dallas Mavericks postseason performance: a stagnant offense that relies on Dirk Nowitzki to do the bulk of the work, a loss of composure after being bullied and yet another disappointing loss in a heated high-stakes contest.
> 
> Jason Terry, whose postseason performances have been a big part of the problem in recent years, vowed Wednesday that these Mavericks would prove perception wrong. He declared that these aren't the same ol' one-and-done Mavericks.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/dallas/nba/columns/story?columnist=macmahon_tim&id=6279746


----------

